# Dog saves puppy from pool



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Not sure who is recording or what the situation actually is? But check out the video...happy ending and what a good dog!

Dog saves puppy in pool while owner nonchalantly films - msnNOW


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks like the pup was just having a little trouble getting out.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow. I was reading through the comments and... Wow.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

At first I thought OMG why is the owner standing there video taping it. Then even my husband said the puppy was probably swimming not drowning. I bet it wasnt the first time the older dog pulled the pup out and thats why they were taping it.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

kiya, I think so too.

I like how mom (maybe?) really pulled the puppy away from the pool & far back in the grass!


----------

